# Toffee Brown/Beige Interior Pics?



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

Anyone have this combo or beige interior, non-turbo leather, pics?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sorrentino100 said:


> Anyone have this combo or beige interior, non-turbo leather, pics?


 Did see this color on the road the other day but couldn't see the interior color. Still, in the 
glistening sun it sure looked great! It also had custom wheels that had a bit of the body 
color integrated in them. Really was a nice looking car......with a sunroof......and an aftermarket 
rear spoiler since it was a 2.5 non-turbo model.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

From what it shows on the VW Web site, it doesn't look like that color combo (exterior toffee, interior beige) is available. If you choose beige interior, you cannot get the toffee exterior.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's something you don't see everyday.......or any day for as long as I can remember. 
A vintage 'script style' Volkswagen name emblem in 'golden' brass. Re: Ebay #320949927698, 
being offered out of Australia. I just won the auction for the chrome version one he also had 
up for sale. Should look great, angling upward on the left side of my trunk !


----------



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

Here is arear shot of a beige interior; not sure if it's an early turbo model or 2.5. 

http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/w/_/2/12beetle_trunk.jpg


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sorrentino100 said:


> Here is arear shot of a beige interior; not sure if it's an early turbo model or 2.5.
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/w/_/2/12beetle_trunk.jpg


 The VW build site shows the color to be more toward a brown-ish tan whereas 
the color in the photo appears more gray-ish. Could it be the photo is with an 
interior that is Euro bound and not offered in the U.S.?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sorrentino100 said:


> Here is arear shot of a beige interior; not sure if it's an early turbo model or 2.5.
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/w/_/2/12beetle_trunk.jpg


 Yeah, beige/cream interior, red exterior (not toffee).


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Found this on the beetle-forum.de site. WOW! I can't believe how much I love this color combo:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmm I like it better than I thought I would! I'm about to get this combo, sadly however it will be a Jetta. I will miss my Beetle but I my lease is up


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I do like the cream/beige interior w/the Toffee Brown exterior. Is it available now. Also, if I'd of had the choice, I would have preferred a grey interior w/my yellow exterior.


----------



## didihell (Mar 17, 2013)

*Exterm sexy car*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Found this on the beetle-forum.de site. WOW! I can't believe how much I love this color combo:


 I think this is teh most "sexy" inside look 

I will get teh same as cabrio


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Found this on the beetle-forum.de site. WOW! I can't believe how much I love this color combo:


 I personally believe this is the richest looking color-combo on the Bug or any other Dub for that matter. I suppose if I had to do it over again I would've been *very* tempted if they had one on the lot. The only drawback I see is the inevitable black scuff marks in the foot area and elsewhere. 

Anyway, I vowed to never get another dark color for southwest Arizona. The beauty fades fast when the temperatures rise to 118°. As it is I'm already considering to white-out the black top section of my white Bug. Heck, it's about 90° these days and that large sunroof already transfers quite a bit of heat despite the tint I added. Oh well...


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

The VW beige interior is by far my favorite. The dealer offered to order a black/tan interior turbo beetle for me but he said the wait would be a few months. i didn't want to wait that long so I settled on a black/black. 

I owned a beige interior Jetta and loved it. as far as the scuff marks, if you use a good interior detailer it should get most of it out. I've tried the Armor all interior detailer and it does work very well but I'm usually not a fan of the Armor All brand. It's not a very good protectant. For protection and gentle interior detailing I use 303 Areospace protectant. It's awesome and does not leave any trace of oils.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Not my favorite I do love the combination, but it gets way too dirty over time.


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

MY 70's convertible has that color combo, which is why i went with the 70s edition mostly.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

beckywarf said:


> MY 70's convertible has that color combo, which is why i went with the 70s edition mostly.


 pix!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> pix!


 I second this...would love to see pics of this combo in convertible version!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> I second this...would love to see pics of this combo in convertible version!


 She posted her pics in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986761-70-s-Beetle-ITS-A-GIRL!!! 


I originally was going to order Toffee and Tan but I didn't like that so many pieces stayed black, it had a jarring effect on the continuity of the interior (like the shifter, radio, hvac, and such)


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> ...I owned a beige interior Jetta and loved it...


 Me too! It was a 2005 1/2 fully loaded 'Launch Edition'. The color contrast with the black exterior made the car look so much more eloquent than any other combo. Following that I went with a black-on-black 2007 Passat Sport which was a huge mistake. Looked absolutely gorgeous on the showroom floor but once the summer temps arrived it was like a rolling oven here in Southwest Arizona. 

When I see this brown tan color combo as posted above I get sick to my stomach that I didn't order one. Still, the upside to white over black is that it's very easy to apply mods that will color blend e.g. Monster Mats, Phone brackets, tint, etc. The white exterior paint is the most forgiving in terms of heat rejection and surface scratches, spotting, etc. Even so, my black vinyl seats have to go!!! Sheepskins are definitely on my short, really short, short-ass list!


----------

